# Can a CD-R/DVD-R go bad with old age?



## WynOSmokeZ

There aren't a lot of things that last forever in this world, n so I I was wondering if blank cd-r's or dvd-r's go bad after being around for so many years.  *I'm talking about a cd-r/dvd-r that has been burned on, put in a jewel case, and put up in a dark closet for years and years.*  I have some older burned disks that have spots that that can be seen through when put up to the light.  It almost looks as if it's deteriorating, but I cannot say if its from normal years of use, or just old age.  So what do you think, can a disk just get old?


----------



## cohen

i wouldn't have thought so - my dad's have been fine.


----------



## voyagerfan99

WynOSmokeZ said:


> There aren't a lot of things that last forever in this world, n so I I was wondering if blank cd-r's or dvd-r's go bad after being around for so many years.  *I'm talking about a cd-r/dvd-r that has been burned on, put in a jewel case, and put up in a dark closet for years and years.*  I have some older burned disks that have spots that that can be seen through when put up to the light.  It almost looks as if it's deteriorating, but I cannot say if its from normal years of use, or just old age.  So what do you think, can a disk just get old?



My first CD-R mix CD (burned around 2002-2003; maybe earlier) got holes in it (The top sticker) and you could wee through it like you mentioned. The data could not be read off it in those spots and the CD would skip.


----------



## brian

yes, cd's can go bad. however it should be a while (maybe 10+ years) but they do give out.


----------



## cohen

depends on how they are stored!


----------



## JlCollins005

yea id agree with cohen on this its all on how the disc are takin care of and stored


----------



## Vizy

Yea. I'll burn a mix right now, and let you know how it went in 10 years.


----------



## cohen

Vizy93 said:


> Yea. I'll burn a mix right now, and let you know how it went in 10 years.



lol....


----------

